# Woo Haa!! I Got Ya' All In Check...



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Some new snaps :thumbup:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*That is so hot....*

I need to change my shorts!!!!

Alot better than the flo green........LOL


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks mang!
I'll PM you a couple others later.

I'm very happy with the work.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

That paintjob is AMAZING!!!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Very very nice paintjob! :thumbup: And very very dirty rims :cheers:


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

nice how long till the transformation is done?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't know if it will ever be "done".

It should be ready to show next season.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> That paintjob is AMAZING!!!


 :thumbup: 

Thanks


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks very nice man. I love the fenders and the subtle mods done to accent them. Paint looks great as well! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> Looks very nice man. I love the fenders and the subtle mods done to accent them. Paint looks great as well! Can't wait to see the finished product!


Thanks.
There is so much custom work on it.
The "knotch" in the fender flare where it meets the gas door.
The Omega front has been smoothed, and the turn signal inserts are no longer inserts. They are part of the Omega. There is quite a bt of other custom work on it.
The trunk is also very, very nice

I should be getting it back together over the winter.
I have a ton of work ahead of me, and I don't plan on rushing through it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You wasted your money on that?


lol j/k Hows about you pay for my paint job too.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

asleepz said:


> You wasted your money on that?
> 
> 
> lol j/k Hows about you pay for my paint job too.


Call me crazy, you wouldn't be the first.

I think I'll pass on that... :cheers:


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Very nice. Are those still the gtr sideskitrs, just molded in? Cant wait to see it fully finished


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The color on that is just gorgeous. I especially like the depth of color you can see on the bumper sitting under the shop lights like that. that car will look amazing sitting on the floor at car shows!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

scrappy, yup...we molded in the gt-r skirts. 

Matt93SE, 
Thanks, the color change from under the shop lights to the natural daylight is very cool.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Call me crazy, you wouldn't be the first.
> 
> I think I'll pass on that... :cheers:



Ahhh it was all a joke, if I had the money I'd do the same


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

yummy. thats some sick looking paint. Looks really good. I wish my car looked that good.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well now, when are you gonna let me see it in person? HMMMMM? 
do you happen to have to color name? or a code? Anyways, its looking gorgeous!!! Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

SCORE!!!!!!


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> scrappy, yup...we molded in the gt-r skirts.
> 
> Matt93SE,
> Thanks, the color change from under the shop lights to the natural daylight is very cool.


Nice once I got my gtr skirts I knew they would look the best molded. Keep up the great work. I remember you talking about not doing much to the ga. Is that because you have an sr swap in mind


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The color is House of Kolor Kandy Brandywine over a gold base.

A swap is in the plans....but it will be years before it's in the car.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

how many coats of clear on on that thing?

also is the rear bumper molded? looks to be but it is kinda hard to tell.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Pretty sure it's molded.

Sean ~ Car looks awesome!! I can't wait to see what else you have in store for next season.

Now do you have an idea of when your going to debut it?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

what's the process for that?
primer
gold
kandy
clear

or just gold priner and red candy on top?

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx, 
I'm not exactly sure how many coats they put on.
I do know that after those pics were taken, another layer of clear was sprayed on, and it will be cut and buffed again before I pick it up on Saturday. They are also going to do a full paint detal before the show season starts next year.
Everything but the front bumper/lip is shaved/molded.

squeezinSE, 
Thanks man. 
If you have any free time this winter.... 
I'm not sure what shows are coming next year. 
I doubt it will be ready until around May/June.

sethwas,
After they did massive amounts of bodywork, they laid down a few layers of primer.
They then did multiple layers of gold (I wish I had pics of it when it was all gold).
Then came multiple coats of the kandy goodness.
Then the layers of clear.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Why didnt you mold the front bumper? sw this almost to the point of not driving it to the shows?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

There are a couple reasons I didn't mold the front bumper.

If I ever do want to boost it, it will be much easier to route the IC pipes.
It will also be able to be removed when we trailor it.

It will still be driven localy, just not out of town.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Thanks.
> The Omega front has been smoothed, and the turn signal inserts are no longer inserts. They are part of the Omega.




That's the first thing I noticed man, other than that AWSOME red paint. 

Gotta see it when it's complete, again. 

As always man, keep up the great work! :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> That's the first thing I noticed man, other than that AWSOME red paint.
> 
> Gotta see it when it's complete, again.
> 
> As always man, keep up the great work! :thumbup:


Thanks,
We also removed the small, thin cross support on the Oemga. 
I'm also debating adding any extra external lighting.
I don't think I'm going to put the PIAA's back on it.
I think it might detract from the paint and body work.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

amazing, I can't wait to see everything when it all gets put back toghether.

the GA going back in for the time being?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yup, sticking with the GA for now.

I have all the bolt-ons (I/H/E) as well as a Koyo rad, Spec V P/S cooler, aftermarket tranny cooler, and I removed the A/C....
I'm thinking about adding a ground kit, and an U/D pully as well.


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

AHHHHH, AHHHH (O Face) I need a tissue...looks great man can't wait to see her all done!!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks like a shiny apple, very nice work.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

There is some custom work on the trunk lid.










The plate lights are also shaved.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

........look at that fat ass............



 :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

no more B14 rear bumper gap for me


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

guess that's one way to remedy that


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Amazing work on the rear. Where is the plate going? Looks alot better with no rear bumper gap. I hate that on mine.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Plate? Car will most likely be trailored to shows


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The guy that flat-bedded it home offered me a sponsorship 
He said that he would flat-bed it to local shows for free if I hand out his cards and promote his service when my new site goes up.
Pretty cool deal.

That said,
After those pics were taken, holes were drilled for the rear plate.
We do plan on driving it to some shows/meets in the future.
We also installed hood pins, as I'm not taking a chance of having the hood fly up on us.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

you could just velcro the plate instead of drilling, or use 3m removeable double sided tape. 
Not exactly secure those ways though...

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Naw, I have a super cool Hot Rod style plate frame


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Looks great Sean. Which shop you end up getting it done at? Looks like they did much better work than the last shop you had gone to.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

gonna have to do some editing to your avatar now...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Few things:
1. get that thing back together so we can see the final pics.
2. do you have a covered trailer? b/c I would not let that thing be exposed to the rocks and pebbles of the open highway.
3. How the hell did you get that thing on a flat bed? Everytime, I put my car on a flatbed, I scar up the bottom of my muffler, I can't imagine with the rear valance on your car.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Chris, 
it was done by Toby, Anthony and Brian up at Phantasy Kolors in Snohomish. They work is damn impressive. Toby is the guy that did the body and paint work on Joe Galante's widebody Supra. 

xbrandonx, 
yea, I'll need to get that photoshopped.

Ninety-Nine SE-L,
1. It's going to be slow going. Cleaning it up is first on the list. The inside is covered with fiberglas dust. I think we are going to remove the dash to clean it, and behind it. We can then remove the rest of the A/C. I'm also thinking about removing the headliner at this time. It needs to be recovered. Then I'm going to sound deaden the entire inside of the car. I hope to have this done by Jan.
I have to replace almost all of the weather stripping, which sucks.
Then I begin working on the motor. I'm not looking forward to dropping it back into that kandy coated engine bay...
I hope to have it fired up in late spring sometime.
2. Not yet. They cost quite a bit, but I do plan on getting one in the future. When we trailor/tow it, the front bumper will be removed, and blue painters tape will be used to mask spots of the car. If I buy a non-covered trailor, I will make sure to have a shield welded to the front.
3. The guy did an awesone job. He used 2" boards (10" wide) under the rear tires.to help it on and off the bed.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Wow what an agenda, I give you MAD PROPS for everything that you got going. Make sure to keep showing pics of the progress! What kind of sound deadening are you planning to use?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> Wow what an agenda, I give you MAD PROPS for everything that you got going. Make sure to keep showing pics of the progress! What kind of sound deadening are you planning to use?




Who needs sound deadning when the car aint a daily?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

for the hard hittin base


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

SlowestRice said:


> Who needs sound deadning when the car aint a daily?


Well do you want your show car to sound like a blender full of tin cans when you turn the bass up?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Well in the past when I have seen this car in multiple car shows, the bass nor the stereo is ever turned on. Maybe this time will be differant.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> for the hard hittin base


base or bass?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's not just the audio. It makes the car feel more solid and expensive. Think of the tinny sound our cars make when you slam the doors. Then think of the sound of a lexus when you slam the doors. And it'll make all the audio sound better, not just the bass.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I totaly agree! Project Evil Twin was sound deadened to the HILT in it's audio days and honestly it was quiet like a Cadillac! SHutting the door the car felt SOLID, tap on any body panel and you got a resounding thud. It is worth it as long as you are not building a race car.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> it's not just the audio. It makes the car feel more solid and expensive. Think of the tinny sound our cars make when you slam the doors. Then think of the sound of a lexus when you slam the doors. And it'll make all the audio sound better, not just the bass.



Ding!Ding!Ding!
WE HAVE A WINNA!
:cheers:


jlee1469,
I already have some DynoMat that will be going into the car.
I think I'm going to contact these guys to see if they will give me a deal on some.
http://www.cascadeaudio.com/aut1.html

I use a power supply from them, and it kicks ass.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Yea sound deadening is definitely a mod that you dont think about, but makes the ride a lot nicer.

I asked because you mentioned you were going to sound deaden you car.



> Ninety-Nine SE-L,
> 1. It's going to be slow going. Cleaning it up is first on the list. The inside is covered with fiberglas dust. I think we are going to remove the dash to clean it, and behind it. We can then remove the rest of the A/C. I'm also thinking about removing the headliner at this time. It needs to be recovered. Then I'm going to sound deaden the entire inside of the car. I hope to have this done by Jan.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nothing impresses me quite like the cleanness of the engine bay. any monkey can have his car painted and body kit smoothed out, but that engine bay is gona be CLEEEEEEEEAAAAAANNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!! you make sure that the engine you put in ther (im hopeing its an sr :thumbup: ) will be ***** and span. use lots and lots of electronic parts cleaner on the engine to get any dirt off, that stuff works great on caked on grease. and if you can paint the VC, any intake tubes or turbo plumbing the exact same paint as your car (or super duper chrome coating) that would be rad too. for me the real work is in the engine bay, no wire loom or cheesy stuff like that, but alot of chrome parts look awsome.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

This car is shaping up to be the tightest b14 I've ever seen.
The body work and molding is top notch.
The color is very very sweet. Guess I'll scrap that color from my future plans.
Impressive indeed. Keep up the great work and post more pics as you get them. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> This car is shaping up to be the tightest b14 I've ever seen.


This car has been one of the "tightest" b14s for a long while now.


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

I like that hood, do they make non-carbon fiber for the b15?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

pete?,
For now, the GA will be going back in.
I will be using loom to replace the OEM loom (it's old and needs to be replaced).
I am using gunmetal/gold/and polished parts in the engine bay.
I'm replacing the vacume/fuel lines with braided lines.
An SR will go into it one day....

wickedsr20,
Thanks 

xbrandonx,
Thanks mang :cheers:

imeric,
Not sure.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yea, SS line is nice, it really cleans things up. I'm using it for all my fuel lines, brake booster, PCV, and coolent. I also re-loomed a lot of stuff. BTW, make sure the hose clamps are TIGHT on the fuel lines, use 2 if you can. Mine slipped off and I dumped about 2 gallons of fuel on my hot engine at a red light. Thank god nothing caught fire, but the smell was so bad, I couldn't breathe from my driver's seat.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, 2 more things: 

1. that shit cuts much better if you go to home depot and get a tool specifically for cutting heavy gauge electrical wire.

2. wrap the line with electrical tape at the cut line to keep it from fraying, and go heavy on the tape. Frayed line will poke and cut your hands up like mad.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

good thread. hot ride thumbup: sean, you never cease to amaze me!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Yea, SS line is nice, it really cleans things up.


That is on my to-do list as well.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Hows the trim comming?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Hows the trim comming?


Slow...

I have had other projects around the house that needed attention (weather proofing some of the windows).

I should have all of the stuff we picked up at the junkyard cleaned up this weekend. 

I might need some help pulling the dash out. 
I don't plan on doing that until after the inside is cleaned out a bit better.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I saw you posted and I was hoping for some more pics.

Can we expect alot of custom work inside just as on the outside?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> I saw you posted and I was hoping for some more pics.
> 
> Can we expect alot of custom work inside just as on the outside?


No new pics.
The only thing thats been done is cleaning, removing more interior stuff, and putting the weather stripping/trim back on.

While I'm not too into the whole "redo the entire dash with fiberglass", I would like to add a few custom touches to the interior.

I like a less busy interior than most elite show cars have.
I do plan to have a couple/few screens in the interior and one or two elsewhere 
I don't think I want a 15" LCD in my dash though.

I have been thinking about removing the visors for something like this...










maybe incorporate the rear view mirror into it, and remove the one on the windshield.

Of course, I have other ideas as well. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

thats nice, expecailly if you added the mirror in it to make it not as busy having the mirror haning off seperate.

I'm not a fan of busy either, expecially since when you make it really clustered you can tell that it doesn't get driven, and if it did then it would be a PITA.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

is that carbon fibre i see on the window seal/divider (on the far left)?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> is that carbon fibre i see on the window seal/divider (on the far left)?


There was a site someone on here mentioned a few months back, can't remember the name of it, but I'll see if it's on a bookmark list somewhere. Unless he did/had those done himself..


----------



## craigdm79 (Oct 30, 2003)

You should do three 3" LCD's in the rear view mirror itself one showing behind and the others to the sides. That would really mess with peoples heads.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> is that carbon fibre i see on the window seal/divider (on the far left)?



Yes it is.
That is a friends IS300.
It's pretty damn nice.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are some new pics.
Keep in mind that the lighting in my garage is not ideal for taking pictures.
The pics that look "washed out" were ones I used the flash on. The flash does bring out the gold under the Brandy Wine Kandy though...
These pics are of the custom work on the rear of the car, and a couple of the S.K. fender vents.

enjoy! 

Rear passenger side qtr/lights w/ flash





































W.O./flash



















Molded trunk trim



















Close up of molded trunk trim




























S.K. fender vents



















Also keep in mind that the car is a bit dusty....

:cheers:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

How are you going to drive that on the road? If I had that awesome paint on my car, I know I would not want to expose it to bugs and rock chips, haha. Looks very nice man!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hell I wouldn't drive it... It seems no one can keep anything nice these days. We bought our Altima and not 2 weeks later had 2 unknown dings from other cars and shopping carts... 

Trailor Queen!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

For the most part, it will be a trailor queen.
We do plan on driving it to local shows and meets.

However, it will never, ever be left alone in a non-carshow setting.
I will only park it next to friends I trust, and even then, it will still not be left unattended.

I have other vehicles to take to the store, work, etc....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

So when is the giant wing, the nos bottle and all the stickers coming, that is what im waiting for



love the color though.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've been considering the nitrous.
It would be an easy way to get a couple more performance points without spending too much cash. 
I've also been considering the CryO2 set-up.

Stickers are a big no-no!
I will run some sponsor banners on the windows, but nothing goes on the paint.


A wing is not even an option.

The color floors me everytime I open my garage.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> For the most part, it will be a trailor queen.
> We do plan on driving it to local shows and meets.


pfft...your cars cool and all, but trailor cars arent cool. get that thing on the road!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> pfft...your cars cool and all, but trailor cars arent cool. get that thing on the road!



Spend $10,000.00 on body and paint work and see if you are still tooting that horn. 

I have a much better car for actual driving.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

looks very difficult to keep clean.

I'd wait for an SR20 before you do any nitrous/performance stuff. If you spent 10k on body, you could prolly pick up a complete SR swap for about 2k. Then it's up to you if you want to do the work yourself  Then it's powdercoat/chrome city.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

nice sentra. looks good. keep up the good work


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> I've been considering the nitrous.
> It would be an easy way to get a couple more performance points without spending too much cash.



and trunk....

Looks good, expecailly when the light hits it to bring out the gold undercoating.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

if i were you, i wouldnt do an engine swap simply because they might chip the paint in the engine bay. also not being mean or anything, but the trim around your taillights... is it dirty, old? if i were you, i would look into painting that, it might cost you some points. other than that, your car is flawless and BEAUTIFUL


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> but the trim around your taillights... is it dirty, old?


Are you talking about the black rubber piece? That shines up with no problems. I mean, he's not sitting at a show right now so everything isn't gonna be perfect.

Look at his interior, you can see it sneaking in on some shots...not together. Look at his wheels, YIKES!

Its still early in the winter, show season is still far from now


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Spend $10,000.00 on body and paint work and see if you are still tooting that horn.
> 
> I have a much better car for actual driving.



you spent $10,000.00 in looks alone for a car to sit in a garage and only bring it out to shows to impress people? thats a lil silly


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> looks very difficult to keep clean.
> 
> I'd wait for an SR20 before you do any nitrous/performance stuff. If you spent 10k on body, you could prolly pick up a complete SR swap for about 2k. Then it's up to you if you want to do the work yourself  Then it's powdercoat/chrome city.


It's going to be a little more work than it use to be. 
I have to be really careful around it.

The plans I have for the SR are pretty crazy. 
If I get a nitrous set up now, I cold use it later for an IC sprayer or something like that.



2dr_Sentra said:


> nice sentra. looks good. keep up the good work


Thanks, but I can't help but laugh a bit at your post.
It's nothing personal...



xbrandonx said:


> and trunk....
> 
> Looks good, expecailly when the light hits it to bring out the gold undercoating.


I think you may of lost me on the tunk comment...
Do you mean the trunk looks good when the gold pops out from under the kandy?
If that is what you mean...Thanks :bigthumb:



b14sleeper said:


> if i were you, i wouldnt do an engine swap simply because they might chip the paint in the engine bay. also not being mean or anything, but the trim around your taillights... is it dirty, old? if i were you, i would look into painting that, it might cost you some points. other than that, your car is flawless and BEAUTIFUL


Well, I do have to put the GA back in...
I have some plans to help minimize the chance for major scratches.
We will just have to be really careful and take our time.
The tails along with damn near everything else is a mess. There is fiberglass everywhere. There is about 1/4 inch of fiberglass dust all over everything in the inside.
Oh, and thanks.



xbrandonx said:


> Are you talking about the black rubber piece? That shines up with no problems. I mean, he's not sitting at a show right now so everything isn't gonna be perfect.
> 
> Look at his interior, you can see it sneaking in on some shots...not together. Look at his wheels, YIKES!
> 
> Its still early in the winter, show season is still far from now


Yea, that's what he was talking about.
Like I said, all that stuff is a mess. 
The interior is in my bedroom/dining room.
The wifey loves it. :fluffy:
I'm taking the wheels off in a couple weeks to clean those up.
Our first major show is May 13th, and I don't know if it will be ready for it...



NotAnotherHonda said:


> you spent $10,000.00 in looks alone for a car to sit in a garage and only bring it out to shows to impress people? thats a lil silly


Ask anyone who builds cars on the level that I hope this one to be at one day. You have to be a little nutty to do it.
Be it purpose built race/track cars, or elite show cars, you have to be a little bit crazy. You will also notice that most of them are trailored... 
Also,
I've spent much more than that. The 10K was for body work and paint alone. I've spent alot on other cosmetic mods as well. 
I'm building this car for myself.
I have been for over 5 years.
I do get some enjoyment seeing people amazed by it when we are at car shows/meets. It's cool when the Hot Rod guys give it some respect because of the amount of quality custom work that is done to it.
Just building it gives me a huge feeling of accomplishment.

Some people will never "get it"


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

i think you have the same colors as me. Is it house of kolor kandy apple red ??


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AyrtonSennaD said:


> i think you have the same colors as me. Is it house of kolor kandy apple red ??



Close, it's House of Kolor Kandy Brandy Wine over a bright gold base.


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Close, it's House of Kolor Kandy Brandy Wine over a bright gold base.


yeah that my colors execpt that i have a bronze base make it a little bit darker but in the sun is incredible. No picture can describe the color of the car


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Right on!
It's my 2 door twin!
:cheers: 



AyrtonSennaD said:


> yeah that my colors execpt that i have a bronze base make it a little bit darker but in the sun is incredible. No picture can describe the color of the car


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> I think you may of lost me on the tunk comment...
> Do you mean the trunk looks good when the gold pops out from under the kandy?
> If that is what you mean...


No with a nitrous set up it will help you with some trunk points.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

clint, any new pics of the car...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemonn said:


> clint, any new pics of the car...


Who's Clint?

As far as an update on my Sentra.

Dash pulled, old suspension (KYB's & Nis-Knacks B&G's) pulled, and the NX2000 brakes have been pulled.

Thanks for the help Mike! :cheers: 

Now I have more cleaning to do.... :fluffy:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Who's Clint?
> 
> As far as an update on my Sentra.
> 
> Dash pulled, old suspension (KYB's & Nis-Knacks B&G's) pulled, and the NX2000 brakes have been pulled.



I wish I could have a beater so I could tear apart my car 

can't wait to see whats coming up! Suspension is pulled because your bagging it right? j/k...or am I???


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Who's Clint?
> 
> As far as an update on my Sentra.
> 
> ...


I could have sworn your name was clint, nvm then... Any new pics?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope, I'm Sean...

New pics would not really show anything other than the removed dash, suspension and brakes.
I have to pretty much tear it all the way down to begin building it back up.

Sorry, no bags....

TEIN SS's with TEIN front pillow ball mounts and rear M.E. mounts :cheers:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Sorry, no bags....


That was a joke, so I'm glad.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> That was a joke, so I'm glad.


While they would make things a bit easier, I'm just not into bags.
I want a more "sport compact" feel/look with the suspension.

Alot of people think that the car now has a "look" that would be complimented by bags, and I don't think they are 100% wrong. It is getting to be almost a lowrider style import.

However,

I'm trying to blend styles (sport compact/lowrider/hot rod) to create something new and different, while not going way over the top.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> While they would make things a bit easier


I hate pulling up to a curb and having to take it at an angle. Being able to stop and raise your car a coupple of inches to go over would make a world of differnece.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> I hate pulling up to a curb and having to take it at an angle. Being able to stop and raise your car a coupple of inches to go over would make a world of differnece.



Yea, curbs, speed bumps, and loading/unloading from a trailor become much easier with bags.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Yea, curbs, speed bumps, and loading/unloading from a trailor become much easier with bags.


sounds like your starting to reconsider. Whatever the choice. I cant wait to see your car. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm tired of my usernamee said:


> sounds like your starting to reconsider. Whatever the choice. I cant wait to see your car. :thumbup:


I'd like bags on my car for the same reason, but no dice, coilovers ANYDAY. I guess I could jack the car up and raise them, get over a bump, jack the car back up and lower it back down...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

How about some lcd monitors in your headlights....
There is only one company that does it, and for the life of me I cannot find who does it. I saw it on some ricer show, tricked out I think on the DIY channel.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> How about some lcd monitors in your headlights....
> There is only one company that does it, and for the life of me I cannot find who does it. I saw it on some ricer show, tricked out I think on the DIY channel.


those almost as bad as when Pimp my Ride put a TV underneath a truck.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> loading/unloading from a trailor become much easier with bags.


then dont trailor it! haha


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> then dont trailor it! haha


my car has been trailored without bags, it just makes things easier.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

we better not get into that conversation haha


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> we better not get into that conversation haha


yeah, keep it simi-on topic. I guess with your slicks you drive to the strip and then swap them out and after the night is over put your street tires back on? See, it is possible, but wouldn't it be much easier to drive up and down a trailor?

Cant wait to see everything together and showing again.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> we better not get into that conversation haha



Yea, because I pretty much squashed the argument the last time it came up...
Please, give it a rest.

:cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yep...you won! haha. so anyways, back on topic i guess? :cheers:


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm not trying to keep the conversation going, but what about bags on your trailer? they have companies that build custom trailers for stuff like this, Why not use one of their designs? We had trailers we used at Disney that used to pivot with hydraulic rams on the axels so it would sit lower for the handcarts... I'll draw a picture, but something like that would be a good option.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> I'm not trying to keep the conversation going, but what about bags on your trailer? they have companies that build custom trailers for stuff like this, Why not use one of their designs? We had trailers we used at Disney that used to pivot with hydraulic rams on the axels so it would sit lower for the handcarts... I'll draw a picture, but something like that would be a good option.


I'm guessing that these style trailors cost quite a bit...
While I'm no bum, I do not have the kind of cash that one of those custom trailors would run.
Maybe one of the companies that makes them would sponsor me?.?.!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

just use longer ramps and be done with it.


----------



## LucinoSR20 (Aug 30, 2005)

love the color... like DPcrimson... whats the name of it? Thats what color i was going to be painting my car, but i think mine will be a TAD darker.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LucinoSR20 said:


> love the color... like DPcrimson... whats the name of it? Thats what color i was going to be painting my car, but i think mine will be a TAD darker.


Thanks,
It's House of Kolors Kandy Brandy Wine over a bright gold base.
Then we threw about 10 layers of clear on it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that question has been asked like 5 times in this thread...cmon guys


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

So what color is that called again, i have problems reading








I dont remember, did you mention the plans for the interior?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemonn,

Let's see...

I'm sticking with the Corbeau front seats (the rear bench has already been wrapped in the Corbeau cloth, along with the door inserts, door sils/kick trim and the arm rest).
I plan on picking up some black terry cloth from the fabric store to wrap some of the other interior parts (shift/e-brake consol, the large plastic panels that are behind the rear bench seats, the A/B/C pillars, ets...).
The headliner needs to be recovered as well, but I think I might have the pro's do that.
If I can't get the dash clean, it mat also have to be wrapped...

New Sparco stearing wheel, NRG quick release, and Momo hub.

There is more, but I'm done for now....


:cheers:


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

any new updated pics?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Zman125 said:


> any new updated pics?



Well, fate has dealt me a tough hand.
The car will be back, but it's going to be awhile.
I figure that it's been down this long, there is no reason to rush it back together now.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I said it would be a bit....and I am not able to get back into this project!

Updates soon!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Well, I said it would be a bit....and I am not able to get back into this project!
> 
> Updates soon!


Glad to hear your still around! Can't wait to see updates!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I meant to post NOW able...:balls:

So, the updates should be starting again soon.

It is going to be a bitch to rebuild this from the ground up, but it just has to get done.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

woah, going way back.


----------

